# Argos Extra????



## Carpenter (5 Sep 2005)

I recently tried to buy a baby stroller featured in the new Argos catalogue.  When I went to the store (Athlone ) I was told that the item was an "Argos Extra" item and would have to be ordered in and I could collect it in 4 days time.  This didn't suit me so later that week I decided to ring and reserve the same item in the same store, but "Argos Extra" items can't be reserved, must be ordered in person at the store etc....  I consulted the catalogue at this stage and my reading of it lead me to believe that I could pick up the item at one of the four (I think) Argos Extra Stores in the Republic.  I asked a friend to buy the item for me in Liffey Valley, one of the "Extra" stores.  He tried his best, but was told that the stroller had to be ordered in and he could collect it in 4 days!  What's the point, the whole idea of catalogue shopping is surely convenience?  Instead I now have to make two separate trips if I want to purchase this item, one to order the thing, then a further trip 4 days later to pick it up.  What does "Argos Extra" stand for, Extra Grief and Hassle???  Anyone have a similar experience??


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2005)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> What does "Argos Extra" stand for


Is  any help?


> “Argos Extra has been trialled in a select number of stores for a number of months and now is the right time for us to launch it in the Republic of Ireland,” added Jeff. “It offers customers a major increase in choice through new and extended ranges, offering an additional 4,000 products to the usual 13,000 available in a traditional Argos store. Extra ranges include sport and leisure products such as golf and fishing as well as arts and crafts.


----------



## Carpenter (5 Sep 2005)

Not really, it doesn't address my core gripe!  Why can't I ring and reserve (or order by telephone) the item I want, why must I call to the store in person, the nearest store is 40 minutes from me!


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2005)

I thought that you were also asking what _"Argos Extra"_ stood for hence the partial explanation and link  that I posted. I guess your question was rhetorical or something?


----------



## Carpenter (5 Sep 2005)

No, I won't even bother..........


----------



## ninsaga (5 Sep 2005)

So Argos Extra =  one has to do an extra few things in order to get what you want :0


----------



## ISBN (5 Sep 2005)

Page 1627 of the catalogue leads you to believe that you can use the Check & Reserve facility to order 'extra' products and save you a journey.  They say that they will even send a text to your mobile to let you know when it is ready for collection...


----------



## Carpenter (5 Sep 2005)

OK I must check that out


----------



## Ann-Marie (5 Sep 2005)

I was trying to get my hands on a few things last week 
Went to swords the que was crazy so i wasnt waiting around to order so headed out to blanchardstown same thing so didnt bother ordering them got them else where but i had emailed argos and they told me i would have to go to the store and order them in person (which is a pain)


----------



## Carpenter (5 Sep 2005)

So I'm not alone in this?


----------



## podgerodge (5 Sep 2005)

from their UK website - don't know if they've done it here...

"Our massive range is now available online and at ALL Argos stores.
In the past, items marked  EXTRA were only available from our Extra stores. But now, you can get any item you like online, from any of our stores or over the phone."

Maybe its just another example of 'not in ireland though'


----------



## BlueSpud (5 Sep 2005)

Argos is not the only shop in town.  I use the catalogue to get a flavour of what I want & what it will cost, then go to a retailer here and will envariably find the item cheaper...............it makes me feel better.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Sep 2005)

Carpenter,

There is also a further explanation here (bottom of page)


----------



## Carpenter (6 Sep 2005)

I studied the catalogue again last night and it states quite clearly that Argos Extra stores carry the full range of stock (i.e. normal stock and Extra stock).  Liffey Valley is an Extra store, it did not carry the item I required.  The catalogue further states that any extra item may be reserved using the "Check and Reserve" service at any store.  But when I attempted to do this I was told to visit an Argos Extra store in person.  So my point still stands, the catalogue is misleading and factually incorrect.  I suspect this new "extra service" hasn't been rolled out in it's entirety here in the Republic.  I could complain to Argos I suppose, but I'd probably be directed to a call centre in Brighton or Bangalore.


----------



## ISBN (6 Sep 2005)

I know Carpenter! It is very misleading isn't it?  The Argos in Blanchardstown Shopping Centre is also an extra store but I tried a couple of weeks back to buy an extra item and it wasn't in stock!  They said it would take 4 working days to be delivered to the shop and that was too late as I needed it quicker.  You would think though they would have fully rolled out the 'extra' items per the catalogue _before_ the catalogue was printed up with all this incorrect info.


----------

